# Reformed streaming radio?



## toddpedlar (Aug 11, 2005)

Does anyone know of any online streamed "radio stations"? I'm aware of a goodly number of individual programs that you can grab manually, and sermonaudio.com, of course, but of real "radio stations" I'm simply unaware of anything with the exception of http://dogrir.org, [edited by TKP for typo] Doctrines of Grace Reformed Internet Radio. I'd just like to have additional options that don't require much manual intervention. Any hints? We are in a REAL reformed wasteland up here in NE Iowa, and the over-the-air Christian radio is limited to a fuzzy-warmy-smarmy-feelgood station that doesn't come in really well. 

Thanks for any pointers,

Todd

[Edited on 8-11-2005 by toddpedlar]


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes, it's now edited.


----------



## Augusta (Aug 11, 2005)

There is Issues Etc. They have lots of well known guests like Horton, Riddlebarger et al. They pod cast as well. They are Lutheran Missouri Synod and affiliated with Condordia Theological Seminary. So bear that in mind but they are along the same lines as WHI and Rod Rosenbladt. Here is a link. 

http://www.issuesetc.org/


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> There is Issues Etc. They have lots of well known guests like Horton, Riddlebarger et al. They pod cast as well. They are Lutheran Missouri Synod and affiliated with Condordia Theological Seminary. So bear that in mind but they are along the same lines as WHI and Rod Rosenbladt. Here is a link.
> 
> http://www.issuesetc.org/



I've got links to individual programs like Issues Etc., etc. What I'm looking for is streamed reformed audio programs that I can just tap into and let the radio play all day (without having to pick individual programs and load 'em up every hour or half hour). 

A friend of mine, a PCA pastor in OK, used to have such an internet streaming station, but he had to give it up as costs for the service rose, and they decided to discontinue it. They interspersed teaching from the various ACCRadio pastors, Bahnsen lectures on Philosophy, and Psalm singing and Bible reading. I'd be wonderful to have such a service again. 


Todd


----------

